# Smoked Deviled Eggs



## lcruzen (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the first person to try this but just want to let people know that everytime I've brought these to a party they are a hit.

Boil eggs for 18 minutes, chill and peel. Set smoke for about 140o and smoker for about an hour with your favorite wood. Chill and proceed to make deviled eggs as you normally would. I use mayo, dijon mustard, parsley, salt and pepper. 

With the Holidays approaching this is something different to bring to a potluck.

Lou


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

kewl lew.........thanks..........

i tried these, but only smoking the yellows......didn't werk out well.........so......smoke the whole egg then........slice in half after smoking and proceed as usual..........???

now my local buthcer has em smoked........dark green looking.....is that how they will look?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for the recipe lcruzen...I've always wanted to try them, just haven't gotten around to it.
I'll try your recipe! Thanks!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, I'll have to try that out.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds good I love deviled eggs. Will have to trysome soon!


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

Always looking for something else that my wife may like. 
she always makes deviled eggs for special occasions. Try these on for size I'll tell her.


----------



## demolitionman (Dec 4, 2007)

Now this sounds like a good one to try....I'm glad I came to this forum....Love you guys/gals/smokers....DemoMan


----------



## figjam (Dec 4, 2007)

Wanted to double check on the bolded part ... seems a bit long.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for that fig...........you are right......that DOES seem abit extreme


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I love creativity when it involves food... nothing like trying something new. Keep it up my friend!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

The yolks take on more smoke than the whites and the whites sometimes look dirty after smoking so if I'm taking them out of the house I will often just smoke the yolks then mash, mix and stuff as usual.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the 18 minutes is correct. But I believe, from grammy's cook book, it is: bring to a boil, then *SIMMER* for 18 minutes.

Also, do you feel that you get smoke to the yokes? I'm wondering if you went ahead and halved them, then smoked. Probably wouldn't take as long, and you would get good smoke to the yoke; nothing wrong with a little yoke smoke, eh?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 4, 2007)

*  I was gonna try the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Bingo - that's how I do 'em. And Frank's Hot Sauce. Nothing is as good as that! Real Hungarian paprika too!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

last time i did these......i did as deb mentioned.......just smoked the yolks.......tho i did it in my pos verticle propane smoker.......and didn't really get much of a smoke flavor.....maybe next time.........smoke em on the ecb..........


----------



## raypeel (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like something good to try.  I like them whole so I'll try that too.


----------



## figjam (Dec 4, 2007)

Now this makes much more sense.  The OP made it sound like you actually boil them for 18 min, which seemed *way *too long.  Thanks for correcting this.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep, I smoke the whole egg and chill and slice after. Mine are just slightly brown on the outside, not green at all. Just want to hit it with enough smoke to flavor it.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 5, 2007)

I've always cooked hard boiled eggs for 18 minutes. Boil the water, add the eggs and when the water returns to a boil time them for 18 minutes. This is just my way and I know there are a lot of opinions out there on how long they should go. The important thing it to get there however your comfortable with.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 5, 2007)

From my expereince the white does take on a slight brown color but nothing un-appealing. When i eat deviled eggs they are 1 amybe 2 bite and whether it is the white, yolk, or both smoked it pretty much tastes the same.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lot of questions about boiling eggs , here's a site that might help
http://www.stuffinanutshell.com/recipe/hardboiled.html


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Never new about the sulfur thing.  Maybe my wife will let me start eating HB eggs again....if you know what I mean (honk).


----------



## zapper (Dec 6, 2007)

Off on a tangent.....

I pickle eggs three or six times a year in the standard whatever stuff I have to make a brine out of and a can of beets for color. I think that the best deviled eggs are made with these pickled eggs. I havent smoked one yet, but I could see the color thing making them look kind of humble.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Further off on a tangent....

When pickleing, Is there a good way to bring out more of the apple vingar flavor to the egg? Not just the acid, but the flavor?


..........Back to your regular programing.......


----------



## zapper (Dec 6, 2007)

.......News break.....

A year or so ago I went off on the search for the perfect boiled egg. I was actually more interested in how to boil them so that they peeled better. I was having a heck of a time peeling eggs. I just couldn't get them to peel like they should. For what seemed like a half dozen times I had a high failure rate getting them to peel so that they didn't stick to the shell. 


After trying so many "perfect" methods that called for exact times and temps to the degree and second I learned a trick. The age of the egg has more to do with the peeling than the cooking method! The older the egg, the easier it is to peel after boiling. I was paying top dollar and getting the freshest eggs in town and couldn't peel half of then with any luck. But buy the big bulk cheap eggs that nearly float (Rotten eggs will float I am told) and they almost pop out of the shell like squeezing a watermellon seed!


Now someone needs to do a search about how they rotate and mix eggs in some packaging, used to be scarry stuff, don't know if they still do it.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm, was just think about what a pickled egg might taste like if it was smoked first or would it be best to smoke a pickled egg. Anyone ever try it?


----------



## cman95 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmmmm...smoked boiled/deviled eggs sounds good. This may be just me but when I boil eggs I add some salt to the water. It seems to make the eggs peel much easier.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way Geek, thanks for the link.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

I know that the fresher the egg, the harder it is to peel. When I gather eggs fresh eggs from my girls, I have to let them chill in the fridge for a few days if I want boiled eggs.
Sometimes I ***** the end of each egg before adding to the water, this helps separate the shell from the cooked egg. Also have luck with adding a bit of vinegar to the water.


I do love pickled eggs....and pickled sausage.....and pickled turkey gizzards......along with a cold beer.


----------

